# First Squirrel This Year!



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Well the rabbits and crows have pretty much figured out that I shoot at anything within a 10m radius of my garden!

I beleive the squirrels just got the MSG! 
Took this one with a 3/8 hex nut at about 10m. 
Yellow daisy tubes cut two inches short with a cheif aj qp!

http://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/5amoset/FHT/IMAG0308.jpg


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Great shot buddy !!!
Cheers
Reece


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shootin'


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

You're not fooling us...the dog did it.

Nice shooting


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooring Bud. Great eating they are. 
Philly


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

A squirrel owned by daisy tubes, thats awesome. Good work.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my god...he's DEAD! Aa-and his corpse is about to be defiled by a....DOG!!! Oh well, shouldn't have gone traipsing about in your garden. Some mighty fine shooting, sir. Squirrel got all he had coming to it. & the dog? Well, god bless him, the way he was eying that there body leaves no.room for us to judge...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shooting fella


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

My aunt, Sissy, makes THE best squirrel gravy and biscuits. I probably should wrestle those ancient recipes from her before she disowns me -- or something.

We should probably have a *wild game recipe* section. I'd LOVE to see what sortof culinary awesomeness our slingshot hunters have when cookin up their favorite fresh wild game extraordinaire. My granddad is a much better cook than grandma. It's true. But I'm not tellin grandma that. I like her whiskey bread pudding and pumpkin pie, and I wanna keep the supply route open -- if you know what I mean.


----------

